# Reden können sie ja, unsere lieben Telefonbetrüger...



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2013)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/essen/senioren-betrogen-mehr-als-sieben-jahre-haft-id8207209.html



> Gezielt Senioren hatten sich die Telefonbetrüger ausgesucht, die von ihrem Call-Center am Kopstadtplatz in der Essener City aus in wenigen Monaten rund eine Million Euro Gewinn machten . Zu sieben Jahren und drei Monaten Haft wegen „gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs“ verurteilte die XXI. Strafkammer am Donnerstag den Hauptangeklagten Ahmet Al. Die Komplizen des 37-Jährigen bekamen fünf beziehungsweise drei Jahre und neun Monate Gefängnis.
> [...]
> Dem Angeklagten A... A... , *dessen letztes Wort acht Stunden an zwei Tagen dauerte,* bescheinigte das Gericht „eine hohe kriminelle Energie“. Er sei die dominante Figur gewesen. In großem Stil hatte die mutmaßliche Bande „hilfsbedürftige ältere Mitbürger“ anrufen lassen und ihnen Einträge in Internet-Gewinnspielen vorgegaukelt. Um zu kündigen, müssten sie 89,85 Euro zahlen, wurde ihnen gesagt. Viele zahlten. Selbst wenn sie keinen Computer mit Internet-Anschluss besaßen.
> In abgehörten Telefonaten hatten die Angeklagten sich über ihre Opfer lustig gemacht. Sinngemäß hieß in einem dieser Anrufe: „Jeden Tag stehen in Deutschland zigtausende Idioten auf. Ein paar davon muss ich haben.“


zum Firmengeflecht gehört offenbar auch die schweizerische Uniscore



> *UniScore Forderungsmanagement AG*
> ehem. *Ackermann Haushalt + Küchen AG*
> ohne Domizil
> zuvor:
> ...


Diese Adresse kennt man doch...
(Bitte vorläufig nicht verwechseln mit uniscore Forderungsmanagement GmbH, Frankenthal, Gabelsbergerstr. 3, 67227 Frankenthal.)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2013)

the next in line...
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nspiel-betrueger-ging-in-untersuchungshaft/gn




> Am frühen Morgen des 24.07.2013 wurde von der Krefelder Polizei ein 27-jähriger Krefelder festgenommen, dem Betrug durch Callcenter Anrufe vorgeworfen wird. Bereits seit geraumer Zeit arbeiten die Staatsanwaltschaft Krefeld und eine Ermittlungskommission des Polizeipräsidiums die Taten von mehreren Hauptverantwortlichen eines Callcenters auf dem Ostwall auf. Die Masche der Betrüger waren massenweise Anrufe bei "Kunden", denen im Laufe der Gespräche sogenannte "Gewinnspieleinträge" offeriert wurden. Dabei wurden bestehende Verträge vorgetäuscht und angeblich ausstehende Honorare bei den Geprellten eingezogen. Auf diese Weise konnten die mutmaßlichen Täter mehr als EUR 500 000,- unrechtmäßig erlangen.
> 
> Ein 28 jähriger mutmaßlicher Mittäter aus Krefeld befindet sich bereits seit geraumer Zeit in anderer Sache in Haft; nunmehr erließ das Amtsgericht Krefeld auf einen entsprechenden Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft auch einen Untersuchungshaftbefehl gegen den 27 jährigen Tatverdächtigen.


 

Hats off, StA Krefeld!


----------

